# google maps in Java-Applikation



## Marco Westermann (6. Jun 2007)

Hi @ all,

also ich habe folgendes Problem:

ich möchte google-maps in meine Applikation einbinden. Es würde reichen, wenn die map einfach in einem panel angezeigt werden würde.

hab das schon mit dem JEditorPane ausprobiert. Das problem ist dann allerdings, dass keine Javascript-Unterstützung vorhanden ist.

Kennt jemand ne html-Komponente, die den javasctipt-interpreter mit an Board hat?

Oder ne andere Möglichkeit, wie man das machen kann?

Vielen Dank schonmal Marco


----------



## Marco Westermann (9. Jun 2007)

Keiner eine Idee?

Schade!

Gruß mw


----------



## lumo (12. Okt 2009)

ewig alter beitrag, aber...

browser? das sollte klappen  (gabs den 2007 schon?)


----------



## wynillo (14. Okt 2009)

lumo hat gesagt.:


> ewig alter beitrag, aber...
> 
> browser? das sollte klappen  (gabs den 2007 schon?)



lol xD


----------



## byte (14. Okt 2009)

JXMapViewer


----------



## Gast2 (14. Okt 2009)

lumo hat gesagt.:


> ewig alter beitrag, aber...
> 
> browser? das sollte klappen  (gabs den 2007 schon?)



langeweile?


----------



## lumo (14. Okt 2009)

hab gmaps in meine *SWT *applikation eingebunden... incl interaktion zwischen map und *SWT* :toll:

nein, keine langeweile, hab nur etwas gesucht, und das kam mir als ergebnis...


----------



## Grizzly (14. Okt 2009)

@lumo: Hast Du auch einen Link auf gmaps? Ich habe über google nur Mobile Gmaps gefunden.


----------



## tobi193 (14. Okt 2009)

Guck mal hier: Google Maps


----------



## Grizzly (14. Okt 2009)

tobi193 hat gesagt.:


> Guck mal hier: Google Maps


Ähm, ja, danke.
Ich bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen, dass es sich um eine Bibliothek handelt - wegen dem "eingebunden" und der Interaktion.
Jetzt wäre natürlich Interessant, ob es wirklich eine Bibliothek gibt oder lumo nur damit sagen wollte, dass er es über einen Browser in die SWT eingebunden hat und dann über die übergebene URL die Interaktion herstellt.


----------



## lumo (14. Okt 2009)

ich habs per browser eingebunden und dann schicke ich anweisungen/funktionsaufrufe an gmaps undbekomme auch feedback (geht leider nur in textform)

edit: library gibts keine, da ich meinen code nicht veröffentlicht habe (ich schreibe noch dran...)


----------



## Grizzly (14. Okt 2009)

lumo hat gesagt.:


> ich habs per browser eingebunden und dann schicke ich anweisungen/funktionsaufrufe an gmaps undbekomme auch feedback (geht leider nur in textform)
> 
> edit: library gibts keine, da ich meinen code nicht veröffentlicht habe (ich schreibe noch dran...)


Ah, okay. Ich habe so etwas für unsere Lieferanten Datenbank entwickelt. Sprich die Anwendung "klebt" aus der Anschrift eine entsprechende URL zusammen, die dann dem Standard Browser des System per java.awt.Desktop.getDesktop().browse(uri) übergeben wird.


----------



## lumo (15. Okt 2009)

hm ne, ich kommuniziere per javascript mit der SWT browser komponente.

java führt javascript code aus und das ergebnis bekomme ich in java zurückgeliefert.

deine variante ist (auf den ersten blick - korrigier mich wenn ich hier falsch lieg) one way -> schickst du zwar daten an den standardbrowser, bekommst aber kein feedback (bzw kannst du nicht steuern was der user interaktiv im browser machen kann und weisst so nie was er tut)


----------



## Grizzly (15. Okt 2009)

lumo hat gesagt.:


> deine variante ist (auf den ersten blick - korrigier mich wenn ich hier falsch lieg) one way -> schickst du zwar daten an den standardbrowser, bekommst aber kein feedback (bzw kannst du nicht steuern was der user interaktiv im browser machen kann und weisst so nie was er tut)


Jepp, genau. Wobei es - bisher zumindest - auch nur um das Anzeigen geht. Wobei ich dann auch eine Bibliothek bräuchte, die entweder unabhängig von der verwendeten GUI Bibliothek ist oder mit Swing arbeitet.


----------

